# kuching



## yelloowtrout (Feb 8, 2017)

I thinking of moving to Kuching. What is there to do there? How are the roads there? What about fishing there? I'm a fky fisher and would fish in salt water.
yelloowtrout


----------



## RedApe (Jan 8, 2017)

Roads are pretty good except in the remote areas. They are putting in a new Trans-Borneo Highway which parallels the old one that will have interchanges an elevated bed to protect against flooding and several lanes where traffic is traditionally high. The new bridges will cut travel time from Miri to Kuching by a couple of hours as it will not require going inland at the large delta mouths.

There's quite a bit of sport fishing particularly out at the Anambas Islands, but also coastally. I see people fishing off the many bridges with line and reel all the time. There is some fly fishing upland but there are no European or N. American species. There are even freshwater sharks and rays quite far inland...weird.

Sarawak (and Sabah) have large swaths of natural forest and mangrove zones. I don't know the laws about fishing in the National Parks but there are many good riverine/delta and coastal ecosystems that a sport fisherman could exploit. Sabah is better for reef diving and fishing. 

As always I'd visit first and check out the situation. Kuching itself is an interesting mix of a heritage and a modernizing city.

They have their own version of the Malaysia My Second Home plan however run by the Sarawak Tourist Board. The qualifications are different than on the peninsula although many of the requirements are lower.


----------



## RedApe (Jan 8, 2017)

Tried to post some links but no luck.

Do a search for the "Sarawak Tourism Board" web site - lots of information about the parks and festivals and culture around Kuching. Several of the National Parks are within an hour of downtown Kuching by local bus. Kuching has a thriving foodie culture, tons of restaurants...Malay, Chinese, Western, Middle Eastern, with the addition of Dayak/Bidayuh which integrates a lot of local plants, spices, and the delicious mountain rice and bamboo shoots. There's a local laksa that many consider the best version.

The Sarawak Version of the MM2H can be found at www (dot) sarawak (dot) gov (dot) my/web/home/article_view(backslash)221(backslash)279(backslash)


----------



## yelloowtrout (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks for the info, will look into it more.


----------



## Connie2256 (Mar 23, 2017)

Its a good place for the living and working


----------

